# Schwimmteich vermörteln



## anz111 (15. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich mit der Planung so weit fertig bin, gehts jetzt schön langsam an die Umsetzung. Ein wichtiges Detail fehlt mir noch, was ich gerne zur Diskussion stellen würde und auch probieren werden:

Ich plane ja, denn Schiwmmbereich nach NG Bauart zu vermörteln. Dabei möchte ich statt der NG Verbundmatte normales Vlies verwenden. Ein paar Leute haben das ja schon ausprobiert.

Also heute gehts mal zum Baumarkt und ich werde in der nächsten Zeit versuchen, ein paar Vliesstücke zu vermörteln um zu sehen, wie gut das geht und ob das auch hält.

Die NG Verbundmatte ist mir da einfach viel zu teuer. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, dann frag ich noch mal bei der Bank nach 

LG Oliver


----------



## Geisy (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver

Ich hab die normale Ufermatte genommen.


 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## buzzi (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Einstiegsbereich die Reste vom 300er Vlies wo unter der Folie liegt verarbeitet und das hält jetzt ohne Veränderung fast 4 Jahre, siehe auch die Bilder in meinem Album. Und wenn es dort hält, dann erst recht in den anderen Bereichen wo weniger Belastung drauf ist. Aber dort habe ich es mir gespart, ist nicht so angenehm wenn man dagegen stößt. Da ist mir die glatte Folie lieber.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## anz111 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Kurzes update in der Planung:

Nach einigen Nachforuschungen im WWW und den Tipps von den Profis (Baumeister) müsste es so ganz gut funktionieren:

Also normal Vlies (1000er), Folie 1,5 mm PVC, darüber Vlies (500er) und darüber ein Armierungsgewebe (Kosten für 100 m2 ca. 100 Euro) und das dann vermörteln. Das Gewebe kostet nicht viel und hat den Vorteil, dass keine Risse enstehen können.

Wenn ich den Boden aus Reinungsgründen nicht vermörtle sondern nur die Seitenwände dann komme ich auf ca. 90 m2 Fläche, was sich auch finaziell ganz gut auswirken würde .

Was denkt ihr dazu?

LG Oliver


----------



## Piroska (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo!

Auch ich beabsichtige meinen im Jahre 2004 mit NG erstellten Schwimmteich teilweise zu vermörteln. Bereits im letzten Jahr habe ich den Filterteich mit der Verbundmatte und Mörtel und Epoxidharz gepanzert, damit ich dort __ Schilf einsetzen kann für einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter. Hat auch funktioniert. Jetzt möchte ich die alte vergammelte und durch mehrere Umbauten zerstückelte Ufermatte entfernen und stattdessen diesen Bereich vermörteln. Dabei bin ich jetzt auf das Artlake-System aufmerksam geworden. Dort wird mit einem Trenn-/Trägervlies und Armierungsgewebe gearbeitet. Es wird billiger als mit der Verbundmatte und ist vermutlich auch nicht so arbeitsintensiv. Nur bei dem Mörtel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.. In einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung ("Zementgebundene Schutz- und Bettungsschichten für Wasseranlagen) wird von den meisten Trasszementmörteln abgeraten. Bei Artlake rät man zum Klebespachtel. Für Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht wäre ich dankbar. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich sowieso sehr hartes Füllwasser (22 dGH) und einen hohen PH-Wert habe und diesen nicht noch erhöhen will.

VG Annette


----------



## anz111 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Servus Anette!

Also das ist haargenau die Methode, die mir empfohlen wurde. Mit dem Zement kann man sich eingentlich nur nach der Bauweise von NG orientieren. Da die Materialien dort sehr teuer sind, ist das auf jeden Fall die viel billigere Methode und ich denke auch, dass der Mörtel aufgrund der Armierung ohne Sprünge aushärtet und auch hält.

Ich denke, da Weiß- (sauteuer) oder Trasszement schon vielfach angewendet wurde, funktioniert das auch. Ich weiß von 2 Beispielen, da ist normaler Zement verwendet worden. Das Geheimnis ist eher, den Zement sehr sehr lange trockenen zu lassen, dann kommt es anscheinend wirklich zu keinen Ausblühungen.

Danke für die Info

LG Oliver

PS: Ich entscheide das Thema erst, wenn die Folie liegt. Ich rechne sowieso den ganzen Sommer für den Bau (Baubeginn April)


----------



## mitch (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver,

die Idee mit dem Vermörteln find ich auch 






https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/159

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/165

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/171


*==> den ph Wert sollte man am Anfang gut im Auge behalten <==*



und so schaut es dann später aus


----------



## Piroska (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver! Ich werde mich bemühen, diesmal geduldiger zu sein mit dem Befüllen. In diesem von mir angesprochenen Testversuch wird ein bestimmter Betonestrich als Drittplazierter mit noch sehr guten Bewertungen hinsichtlich Löslichkeit von Salzen, Carbonisierung und Trübung des Wassers aufgeführt. Bisher brachte ich allerdings Betonestrich immer nur mit "Böden" unter Fliesen etc. in Verbindung. Mich interessiert natürlich, ob ich damit wirklich auch die Teichwände vermörteln kann. Wäre es vielleicht auch sinnvoll, dem Betonestrich ein Zusatzmittel für Wasserdichtigkeit zuzusetzen? Hast Du oder sonst jemand hier im Forum eine Ahnung???
Da mein Teich in Ungarn ist und ich ihn nicht höchstpersönlich vermörteln, sondern dafür Einheimische anheuern will, muss ich schon genaue Anweisungen zur Ausführung mitbringen, sonst gibt es eine Katastrophe.

VG Annette

Ps. Und diesen o.a. speziellen Betonestrich kann ich auf jeden Fall in Ungarn kaufen. Wo ich da Trasszement kaufen kann, ist mir bis jetzt sowieso nicht bekannt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo

ich kann dir nur einige persönliche Erfahrungen mitteilen in wie weit diese für dich wichtig sind mußt du selbst entscheiden.
- Trasszement vermindert in gewissem maß das ausblühen.
- Estrich-beton sollte bei dieser Verwendung sehr langsam abbinden, damit die aktiven Zementbestandteile zum größten Teil abgebunden haben und nicht später ausblühen können, d.h. den Estrich beim Betonieren immer wieder anfeuchten über mehrere Tage
- weiterhin gibt es einen sogenannten Na- armen Trassmörtel, welcher dir nicht die Wasserqualität kaputt macht durch den Überschuß von Na.
Auf den Einsatz von Glasfasern würde ich verzichten und lieber ein Armierungsgewebe benutzen.

LG René

Achso Bitte keine WU zusätze benutzen, die ölen noch nach Jahren und können dir alles im Teich töten.


----------



## Piroska (18. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Rene!

Danke für die Erklärungen und Hinweise. Ich werde mal mit einem Dolmetscher  den Baustoffhändler aufsuchen. Mal sehen, ob die Trasszement haben oder besorgen können. Ansonsten werde ich es mit dem Estrichbeton und Geduld versuchen.Danke!

VG Annette


----------



## tomsteich (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver,

warum willst Du denn ausgerechnet den Boden nicht vermörteln? Gerade da ist das doch sinnvoll, dass Du auch beim reinigen nichts beschädigen kannst. Außerdem sollte ja kein Zement direkt auf die Folie kommen. Wenn Du die Wände einschlämmst läuft ja auch alles zunächst nach unten, weshalb Du da extrem sauber arbeiten müsstest.

Sparen würde ich da eher die 1,5 mm PVC. Da reichen doch 1 mm, wenn Du die Folie, so wie angegeben, von unten (1000er Vlies) und oben gegen Beschädigungen schützt. Du wirst die Folie wahrscheinlich in einem Stück fertigen lassen(?). Dann ist diese auch schon mal ein Drittel leichter und natürlich auch etwas günstiger.

Ich habe Weißzement genommen und eingefärbt. Dieser gibt keine Stoffe ans Teichwasser ab. Es ist jedoch notwendig etwa 1,5 bis 2 Wochen mit der Befüllung zu warten und in dieser Zeit regelmäßig zu spülen. Erst wenn der ph-Wert im Normbereich liegt, kann es losgehen.

Bei Trasszement geht das schneller.

Weil hier gefragt wurde,.... der Zement muss nicht mit Zusätzen wasserdicht gemacht werden, da das Wasser ohnehin auch dahinter laufen wird.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Thomas!

Das mit der Folie wurde mir von meiner Bezugsquelle eindeutig abgeraten. Erstens ist die 1,5 mm Folie gleich teuer wie die 1 mm von NG und zweitens werde ich nur den Schwimmbereich und Rand vermörteln, nicht jedoch den Pflanzbereich. Dort kommt auf die Folie das Substrat und die Pflanzen. 

Der Boden: Was mir bei einigen Schiwmmteiche, die ich besichtigt habe nie gefallen hat, war die sichtbare Folie. Dabei war es egal, welche Farbe die hatte. Ich möchte deswegen die Folie wenn geht verschwinden lassen. 

Erste Möglichkeit: mit Steinplatten belegen - je nach Produkt geht das super schnell und du brauchst auf nichts zu warten. Nachteil ist sicher das Einschneiden in den Rundungen.

2. Möglichkeit: Vermörteln - hier wird aber auch von vielen abgeraten, wegen leichterer Reinigung der Folie, wegen der Fadenalgen, die besser am Zement halten bleiben usw. 

Deswegen werde ich da noch ein paar Möglichkeiten in der Planung genau vergleichen. Die Wände zu vermörteln ist fast sicher. Die Möglichkeit von GLENK finde ich jetzt eine zusätzliche Option, wobei da noch viele Infos fehlen. Ich habe die Fa. mal angeschrieben und werde das mal genauer eruieren. Dann werd ich euch natürlich informieren.

LG Oliver

PS: Wenn ich den Unterwasserwall mit vermörtle, dann könnte ich mir zusätzlich noch die Steinplatten sparen - was aber wirklich schön ausschaut, jedoch nicht gerade billig ist. Dafür könnte man gerade diesen Bereich mit Sand bestreuen um gut darauf gehen zu können und der Look würde auch ganz gut ausschauen. 

Liebe Grüße 

Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver,

klar, die Einen sagen so, die Anderen so...... 

Ich gebe Dir recht. Sichtbare Folie sieht Sch.... aus, außerdem ist diese nicht UV-stabil. 

Eine nackte Folie ist doch eigentlich immer glitschig. Bei einer rau vermörtelten Oberfläche kann das auch auftreten, muss aber nicht (am Boden würde Dich das wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht stören, da Du dort kaum stehen kannst, oder?). Ich hatte bis jetzt nur in 2012 dieses zeitweilige Problem auf meinen Terrassen im Teich (aufgrund Witterungsverhältnisse?). Bin dann kurz mit dem Schrubber drüber und meine Kinder und ich hatte dann sofort wieder barfuß den nötigen Halt. 

Ich könnte selbst mit brachialer Gewalt, d.h. mit einer Schippe dem (nicht vorhandenen) Mulm zu Leibe rücken, ohne irgendetwas beschädigen zu können. Warum der Algenfilm oder sonstiger Dreck auf einer nackten Folie nun leichter zu entfernen sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Hast Du diese Fachleute mal gefragt wie das gehen soll?

Ein Folienpreisunterschied kann mehrere Gründe haben. Ein Qualitätsunterschied oder unterschiedliche Margen. Ist aber sicher Letzteres? Wenn ein Anbieter (trotz einer geplanten Panzerung, d.h. falls Du das erwähnt hast) so wenig Vertrauen in seine Folie setzt, würde mich das eventuell leicht verunsichern. Er hat doch sicher keine Angst, dass sich seine 1mm-Folie von alleine auflöst? In einem Schwimmteich macht eine dickere Folie aufgrund der höheren Beanspruchung als im Gartenteich natürlich prinzipiell Sinn. Aber was soll denn passieren, wenn Du an die Folie nur noch mit dem Bohrhammer ran kommst? Sischärr is sischärrr sacht mer bei uns in Hesse. Wiegesagt, wenn Geld (und Foliengewicht) bei Dir keine Rolle spielt, schadet es natürlich nicht.

Platten reinlegen und dann freiwillig die Folie aufschneiden, ....... darüber solltest Du nicht einmal nachdenken. Ich frage mich, wer Dich auf solche Ideen bringt  Platten sind sicher auch nicht leichter zu reinigen als die vermörtelte Fläche?

Ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.....

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hi Thomas!

Das mit der Folie versteh ich nicht. Eine 1,5 mm PVC Folie ist billiger als die von NG und hat meines Erachtens auch mehr Sicherheit. Die Argumente von NG kenne ich, überzeugen tut mich das in keinster Weise. Das Gewicht spielt da gar keine Rolle. Das Auslegen wird halt schwieriger, das wars dann schon. Das mit der UV Stabilität ist auch so ein Argument, dass ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, aber bitte. NG rät ja auch von einer EPDM Folie ab, die sich bis zu 300 Prozent ohne Nachteile dehen kann und völlig UV stabil ist. Das sind alles Argumente, die nicht schlüssig sind. 

Ich habe einige Infos erhalten, dass sich eine Folie super reinigen lässt und es sehr angenehm ist auf der Folie zu gehen. Aber ich sehe da eher das optische Problem. Mir gefallen die Lösungen von NG in diesem Bereich. Nur ist es viel zu teuer.

Ich habe dazu eine kleine Versuchsanlage angelegt und warte nur noch auf das Flies. Ich denke, die bessere Lösung liegt genau zwischen NG und Artlake. Vlies, Folie, dünnes Vlies, Mörtel mit Gewebearmierung. Aber sicher weiß ich es auch nicht. 

Also die Plattenlösung am Boden würde so ausschauen: Vlies, Folie, Vlies, Sandbett und Waschbetonplatten. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, wenn man günstige Platten bekommt und die Arbeitszeit rechnet.

Die Arbeitszeit ist mir egal, ich nehme mir genug Zeit für das Projekt. Das Budget ist schon ein bisschen begrenzt. Die Vermörtelung ist in jeglicher Originaversion auch nichts billiges. Aber man baut ja nur einmal .

LG Oliver


----------



## tomsteich (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo,

vielleicht hast Du das missverstanden? Meine 1 mm-Folie ist auch nicht von Naturagart. Ich weiß auch nicht, welche Argumente Du jetzt meinst. Ich sage doch nur, dass bei Deinem Vorhaben die 1mm-Folie Deines Anbieters auch reicht (oder gibt es da nur 1,5), da dort doch nie mehr was passieren kann. 

Bist Du sicher, dass NG von seiner eigenen EPDM-Folie abrät, obwohl diese teurer ist als die eigene PVC? Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Maßanfertigung, weil diese Kleberei unbezahlbar ist. Empfohlen wird EPDM dort deshalb nur bei einem weitgehend rechteckigen Becken ohne viel Verschnitt. 


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo!

Da ich nur den Schwimm- und nicht den Pflanzbereich vermörteln will, bleib ich bei 1,5 mm. Habe heute die Probestücke bekommen und der Test mit dem Durchstechen war eindeutig. Auf die 5 mm Sicherheitsreserve verzichte ich sicher nicht. 

Zu der Möglichkeit mit Artlake habe ich heute Antwort bekommen. Dabei wird mit ungefähren Gesamtkosten von 10 Euro pro qm gerechnet. Auch nicht schlecht.
Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Kosten nach NG pro qm??

Die verschiedenen Vliese sind auch gekommen. Ich werde in nächster Zeit versuchen ein paar Mörteltests mit dem 500er Vlies zu machen und werd das dann einstellen, wenns was bringt. 


LG Oliver


----------



## charly1882 (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo an alle die schon fleissig mit diskutieren.......

Bin auch gerade dabei mir einen Teich zu planen und nun schon seit einiger Zeit im Forum unterwegs.
Für mich stellt sich auch gerade die Frage: innen vermörteln oder nicht......Schwimmbereich ja, aber wie? Pflanbereich würd ich nicht vermörteln allein schon wegen der Gefahr das die Pflanzen mit den Wurzeln den Mörtel zerstören könnten...und dann hat das ganze keinen Sinn......im Schwimmbereich  wär es eine Überlegung nur stellt sich für mich noch die Frage: wie dick muss die Mörtelschicht sein?
Mein Teich soll rechteckig sein, 10 x 5 mit einer Tiefe von 2 abfallend auf 3 meter......Regenrationszone 1 1/2 mal  so gross......
lg charly


----------



## tomsteich (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



charly1882 schrieb:


> Pflanbereich würd ich nicht vermörteln allein schon wegen der Gefahr das die Pflanzen mit den Wurzeln den Mörtel zerstören könnten...und dann hat das ganze keinen Sinn......im Schwimmbereich  wär es eine Überlegung nur stellt sich für mich noch die Frage: wie dick muss die Mörtelschicht sein?



Hallo Charly,

ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für brutale Pflanzen planst, welche eine 2-3 cm dicke Mörtelschicht plus die Verbundmatte (bzw. Vlies) durchbrechen können 

Falls Du jetzt speziell an agressives __ Schilf denkst, würde ich diesen ohnehin so setzen, dass dieser sich nicht im ganzen Teich ungehindert ausbreitet.

Ansonsten würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Was soll die Vermörtelung bringen??????

Pflanzenwurzeln egal welcher Art gehen in und durch die Vermörtelung, irgendwann, wenn aus optischen Gründen vermörtelt wird okay, Geschmackssache, technisch kein Vorteil. 

Problem der Vermörtelung, raue Oberfläche läßt sich schlechter sauber halten als Folie.

Folie hält 20 - 30 Jahre auch ohne Vermörtelung, die Mörtelschicht, je nachdem wie gut verarbeitet, 5 - 10 Jahre, dann muß nachgebessert werden, insbesondere an den Übergängen Wasser/Luft. In dem Bereich entstehen Drücke, Setzungen und Verschiebungen, die eine starre Mörtelschicht nicht ausgleichen kann, Physik kann man nicht aushebeln.


----------



## tomsteich (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Was soll die Vermörtelung bringen??????
> Pflanzenwurzeln egal welcher Art gehen in und durch die Vermörtelung, irgendwann, wenn aus optischen Gründen vermörtelt wird okay, Geschmackssache, technisch kein Vorteil.
> Problem der Vermörtelung, raue Oberfläche läßt sich schlechter sauber halten als Folie.
> Folie hält 20 - 30 Jahre auch ohne Vermörtelung, die Mörtelschicht, je nachdem wie gut verarbeitet, 5 - 10 Jahre, dann muß nachgebessert werden, insbesondere an den Übergängen Wasser/Luft. In dem Bereich entstehen Drücke, Setzungen und Verschiebungen, die eine starre Mörtelschicht nicht ausgleichen kann, Physik kann man nicht aushebeln.



Hallo,

Du machst mir echt Spaß 

Was Du sagst ist ja teilweise nicht falsch, tut aber doch nichts zur Sache und verwirrt z.B. Charly unnötig. Das wäre jetzt so, als wenn ich sage, eine Brücke aus Beton hält nicht. Das tut diese ohne Stahlarmierung auch nicht.

Es kommt ja niemand auf die Idee (obwohl...?) einfach Zement auf die Folie zu kippen. Der, in zwei Schichten aufgetragene, bzw. eher einmassierte  Zement verbindet sich mit der langen Faserung der verklebten Verbundmatte zu einem festen Panzer. Für die billigere Version mit dem Vlies (anstatt Verbundmatte) kann ich mir persönlich das auch nicht vorstellen. Es darf ja auch kein Zement an die Folie kommen, weshalb die Unterseite der Verbundmatte zusätzlich aus einer grünen PVC-Folie besteht. Ich hätte das mit dem Vlies nicht riskiert, würde aber hier niemals behaupten, dass dies nicht auch klappen kann. 

Welche Kräfte bei Frost auftreten, sollte eigentlich jedem bewusst sein, der auch ab und zu mal vor die Tür geht. Deshalb ist man entweder schmerzfrei oder wohl eher beratungsresistent, wenn man entgegen aller Empfehlungen die Vermörtelung nicht unterhalb des Wasserspiegels enden lässt. Ab da geht es dann z.B. mit der Ufermatte weiter, welche dicht bewächst und daher unsichtbar ist. Hier und in anderen Foren lese ich oft anderslautende Empfehlungen (also alles mit Zement), mit dem Hinweis, das hält bei mir jetzt schon ein paar Jahre problemlos..... Da sage ich nur: Glück gehabt, bzw. wie Du so richtig anmerkst: Physik kann man nicht auf Dauer aushebeln.

Zu der Reinigung der Oberfläche (welche man auch glatt wie einen Babypopo verputzen kann, d.h. wenn man es kann) sag ich jetzt nix mehr.....

Was die Vermörtelung des Pflanzbereichs bei Charly betrifft, gebe ich Dir recht. Ein optischer Grund scheidet aus, da der Boden unter dem Substrat ja nicht sichtbar ist. Es muss also nicht sein (falls er nicht vorhat, irgendwann mit schwerem Gerät den Schlamm rauszuschippen). Gedacht ist das als Schutz vor Beschädigung im stärker beanspruchten Schwimmbereich. Auch da muss es nicht sein. Du brauchst auch keine Knautschzone im Auto, so lange nix passiert.

Ich denke da bei mir nicht mal an irgendwelche Tiere, sondern allein nur an die rege Phantasie meiner beiden kleinen Kinder

Wurzeln gehen, wie so viele von uns, den Weg des geringsten Widerstands. Aber auch das müssen wir jetzt hier ebenso wenig ausdiskutueren, wie die Aussage, dass Zement nur 5-10 Jahre hält. 

Ein Nacharbeiten an der Vermörtelung ist unmöglich aber auch unnötig (d.h. selbst Risse oder Abplatzungen legen ja nicht die Folie frei), da sich eine neue Schicht nicht mit der Alten verbindet und deshalb nicht hält. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## charly1882 (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

hej....bzgl der pflanzen: gras bricht jede strasse auf, der kleineste löwenzahn bohrt sich durch den asphalt......und so superglatt wie einen babypopo (...wolln wir mal nicht übertreiben).....
ich hätte ja ohnehin nicht vor den pflanzbereich zu vermörteln, und dass sich eine pflanze durch eine verbundmatte bohrt: das ding ist ja nicht glatt wie glas, sondern hat poren und die natur kennt ja bekanntlich keine grenzen.....

da wie schon gesagt, dies für mich ohnehin keinen sinn ergibt, einen pflanzbereich zu zubetornieren.....

viel mehr stellt sich auch noch die frage, dass jeder beton-mörtel oder was auch immer, chemische verbindungen hat, und diese chemie wandern auf kurz oder lang ins wasser.........oder sonst wo hin.....


----------



## anz111 (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo!

Den Vorteil dieser Verbundmatte ist mir immer noch unklar. Der Preis beträgt 10 Euro pro Laufmeter bei einem Meter Breite. Lt. Thias verbindet sich diese Matte nur so lange mit der Folie, bis das Wasser eingelassen wird und löst sich dann wieder.

Ein 500er Vlies gibts für 1,98 pro m2. Es gibt ja Beispiele, wo dies bereits erfolgreich angewandt wurde, dieses Vlies zu vermörteln. Also wenn es gelingt, das Vlies einzuschlämmen, so dass die Fasern den ersten Belag aufnehmen, dann ein Armierungsgewebe darüberlegen und die 2. Schicht aufzubringen, dann dürfte ziemlich genau die gleiche Panzerung entstehen, wie bei der NG Matte - so die Theorie. 

Dass das nicht ewig hält, das denk ich mir auch. 

Gruß Oliver

Wem die Falten und Folie nicht stören, der ist eindeutig im Vorteil - zumindest finanziell. Lt. Angaben im NG Forum kostet das Vermörteln zusätzlich noch zw. 3 - 5 Euro pro qm. 

@Charly: Den Pflanzbereich würde ich auch nicht vermörteln. Sehe ich wenig Sinn darin.


----------



## tomsteich (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hi Charly,

ei sicher, da hast Du recht. Genau deshalb solltest Du auf Deine Folie, d.h. unter Deinem Mörtel weder Gras noch Löwenzahn anpflanzen  

Wiegesagt, wenn Du Angst hast, dass sich eine __ Sumpfdotterblume selbst durch Mörtel und die PVC-Folie der Verbundmatte bohrt, wieso soll dann ohne diese beiden Hindernisse Deine Folie heil bleiben? Ich nehme an, dass war alles auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint(?).

Wiegesagt, das gilt nicht für __ Schilf oder Bambus. Das sind tückische Unkräuter, welche Du ohne Rhizomensperre nicht einmal in einigen Metern Entfernung vom Teich pflanzen solltest!

Im Teich verwendet man nie, nie, nie irgendwelche Fertigmischungen. Den Grund hast Du selbst ganz richtig genannt. Man kann nicht ausschließen, dass sich die Zusätze und Öle nicht irgendwann auswaschen. Deshalb geht man klassisch vor, d.h. mit Sand und z.B. Weißzement welchen man (wie z.B. bei mir hellbraun) einfärben kann. 

Gutes Gelingen

Thomas


----------



## Sponsor (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Ein Zement hat Poren, völlig gleichgültig ob dieser nach glätten glatt, mit dem Auge betrachtet, aussieht oder nicht. Auswaschungen aus dem Zement sind grundsätzlich möglich, ob dies passiert hängt aber doch starkr von der Abbindezeit ab, allerdings können Mikroorganismen eine Zersetzung in Gang bringen, die die Haltbarkeit extrem verkürzt. 

Bauwerke die ständig Feuchtigkeit ausgesetzt sind, Wände die der Nordseite zugewandt sind leiden wesentlich stärker als die anderen. WU-Wannen sind auch nach einigen Jahren undicht, oft auch erst nach Jahrzehnten, aber die Oberfläche ist of nach ein paar Wintern schon arg angekratzt. 

Für mich stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn einer solchen Maßnahme, wenn der Filterbereich nicht vermörtelt wird, da treten die gröbsten mechnischen Dauereinflüße auf, diese würden den Mörtelpanzer aber schnell zerstören, warum dann im Schwimbereich?

Optische Gründe, okay dann könnte man das machen, aber da würde ich eher auf eine graue, sandfarbene oder sonstige farbliche  Folie wechseln, die ist glatt, läßt sich gut reinigen, hällt länger als der Panzer und sollte die Folie doch mal getauscht werden müssen, läßt diese sich auch noch einfacher entsorgen. 

Bei Tomsteich Ausführungen bekommt man immer den Beigeschmack das er dieses System, das technisch vollkommen überholt ist, weil heute Folien keine 5 Jahre mehr halten, sondern wesentlich länger, verkaufen muß. Es ist okay das er seinen Teich so gebaut hat, aber sind deshalb alle anderen die das nicht so machen schlecht beraten???

Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## tomsteich (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



anz111 schrieb:


> Den Vorteil dieser Verbundmatte ist mir immer noch unklar. Der Preis beträgt 10 Euro pro Laufmeter bei einem Meter Breite. Lt. Thias verbindet sich diese Matte nur so lange mit der Folie, bis das Wasser eingelassen wird und löst sich dann wieder.Ein 500er Vlies gibts für 1,98 pro m2. Es gibt ja Beispiele, wo dies bereits erfolgreich angewandt wurde, dieses Vlies zu vermörteln. Also wenn es gelingt, das Vlies einzuschlämmen, so dass die Fasern den ersten Belag aufnehmen, dann ein Armierungsgewebe darüberlegen und die 2. Schicht aufzubringen, dann dürfte ziemlich genau die gleiche Panzerung entstehen, wie bei der NG Matte - so die Theorie.


 
Hallo Oliver,

ich widerspreche da wiegesagt nicht. Kann klappen.

Das Wasser läuft immer hinter die Verbundmatte, bzw. Dein Vlies. Das ist ja logisch, alleine schon weil das Wasser von oben in jede Ritze läuft.

Man klebt die Verbundmatte ja nur stellenweise fest, damit nichts durch das Gewicht des noch feuchten Mörtels ins Rutschen kommt. Dein Vlies musst Du dann eben von außen irgendwie beschweren, damit das hält.

Beim vermörteln muss zunächst verhindert werden, dass die Zementbrühe an die Folie gelangt. Deshalb sind die einzelnen Vliesbahnen miteinander dicht zu verschweißen, was Du wahrscheinlich ohnehin vor hast(?). Dies macht von allem am wenigsten Arbeit und funktioniert sehr einfach mit einem Feuerzeug, bzw. wenn Dir Deine Fingerkuppen lieb sind, deutlich besser einem nachfüllbaren Anzünder. 


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## tomsteich (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Bei Tomsteich Ausführungen bekommt man immer den Beigeschmack das er dieses System, das technisch vollkommen überholt ist, weil heute Folien keine 5 Jahre mehr halten, sondern wesentlich länger, verkaufen muß. Es ist okay das er seinen Teich so gebaut hat, aber sind deshalb alle anderen die das nicht so machen schlecht beraten???.



Hi Sponsor,

nix für ungut.

Ich habe Oliver nicht empfohlen seinen Teich zu vermörteln? Er hat den Thread ´Schwimmteich vermörteln`aufgemacht. Anders als Du, kann ich da auf eigene Erfahrungen (und eigene Fehler) zurückgreifen und ihn in seinem Vorhaben nur ermuntern. 

Mein Eindruck ist, dass Du fast in jedem Thread versuchst, mit oft ungewöhnlichen Thesen so ziemlich jedem sein Vorhaben wieder auszureden.

Deine ganzen Kommentare hier klingen, als bist Du Deutschlands Teichbauspezialist.  Ohne Dir zu nahe zu treten. Kennst Du Dich wirklich in allen Bereichen so aus? Du hast (laut Profil) ein Fertigbecken mit Rollladen? Hast Du in Deinem Leben schon mal einen richtigen Folienteich gebaut, oder kennst Du jemanden der jemanden kennt oder liest Du einfach viel..... Es gibt ja kein Thema (und sei es noch so speziell), wo Du Dich nicht veranlasst siehst, etwas zu schreiben. Oft kommt da vieles, was bisher als die übliche Lehre gilt, sehr schlecht bei weg. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Servus Tom!

Bei mir hängt das Vlies über den Unterwasserwall und wird mit Polygonplatten belegt. Dann hängt das Vlies quasi schon fixiert nach unten. Siehe beiliegende Architektenskizze...

LG O.


 


Die Platten liegen natürlich auch im Mörtelbett.


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo,

das war am 15.03.2008 





das war vom 1.10.2012




(Unkrautschutz)Vlies & Kunstrasen mit (Portland)Zement - billig und einfach

also nach fast 5 Jahren ist da ganze immer noch stabil, hat vielleicht ein paar Risse (wen störts) und schaut nun schön natürlich aus. 




Inken + Peter haben es auch "nur einfach" gemacht
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2


----------



## Susanne (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hier ist schon mal diskutiert, was ich suche. Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Fachbeitrag übers Vermörteln von Teichen?


----------



## anz111 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Susanne!

Da findest du jede Menge Beiträge im Naturagart Forum.

Liebe Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## Susanne (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver,

Du meinst, die diskutieren dort Alternativen zu den Naturagart-Verbundmatten?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## anz111 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hi Susanne!

Auch das wird dort diskutiert. Das du Alternativen suchst, kam aus deinem Posting nicht hervor. Wieso willst du überhaupt vermörteln? 

LG Oliver


----------



## Susanne (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Oliver,

ab dort nichts gefunden, scheint nicht sehr aktiv zu sein das Forum.

Vermörteln möchte ich zu 60 % aus optischen Gründen und zu 40 % um die Folie vor Randalismus zu schützen.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Werner W (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Was soll die Vermörtelung bringen??????
> 
> Pflanzenwurzeln egal welcher Art gehen in und durch die Vermörtelung, irgendwann, wenn aus optischen Gründen vermörtelt wird okay, Geschmackssache, technisch kein Vorteil.
> 
> ...



 Hallo Sponsor,
woher weist du das alles? Hast du schon mal einen vermörtelten Teich besichtigt? Du hast Recht, dass im Mörtel Risse entstehen. Wir haben auch Setzrisse im Mörtel. Aber darum nimmt man ja etwas zur Hilfe, was den Mörtel dann festhält, wie z.B. die Verbundmatte oder Späne oder was auch immer. Bei der Verbundmatte wird der Mörtel eben mit den Fasern an der Folie der Verbundmatte festgehalten. Gemörtelte Übergänge Wasser/Luft gibt es gar nicht. Wenn man es richtig macht, hört die Mörtelschicht ca. 5-10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche auf und dann geht es mit einer Ufermatte, die man schön bepflanzen kann, weiter. Raue Oberflächen lassen sich verhindern, alles eine Sache der Verarbeitung des Mörtels(Glätten, Reiben, Abziehen, Fegen etc.). Außerdem stören bei einem vermörteltem Teich keine Falten bei der Reinigung. Wie oft hast du denn schon einen gemörtelten Teich sauber gemacht? 
Ich bin in Teichen nur mit Folie und in vermörtelten Teichen(einen davon haben wir selbst) geschwommen. Ich glaube es ist nicht zu verhindern, dass sich an beiden Belägen(Folie oder Mörtel) Sedimente, Algen oder Bakterien absetzen. Dass die Mörtelschicht glatter sein soll als Folie gehört wohl in den Bereich der Fabeln. Also "Probieren geht über Studieren".
Ob jede billige Folie ohne Schutz gerade im oberen Bereich wirklich 20 Jahre hält Bei Folien gibt es doch einen riesigen Qualitätsunterschied.
Im Schwimmbereich gibt es keine Pflanzen, die die Mörtelschicht durchbrechen. 
Im Pflanzenbereich kann man auf dem Boden auf die Vermörtelung verzichten, da ohnehin Sand bzw. Substrat eingefüllt wird.
Technisch kein Vorteil? Spielende Kinder, freilaufende Hunde, Nachbars Kühe, Spitze Schnäbel, knabbernde Tierchen usw.? Ok, vielleicht kann man eine gute Folie auch reparieren, aber man kann eben auch auf Nr. sicher gehen. 
Ich finde, wenn jemand nach Erfahrungen fragt, sollte er auch entsprechende Antworten bekommen. Aber es ist wie es ist, Teichbesitzer ohne Vermörtelung können eben der Vermörtelung nichts abgewinnen und Teichbesitzer mit vermörteltem Teich schwören darauf.
Jeder wie er mag und über eigene Erfahungen berichten.


----------



## Susanne (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Erfahrung ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen ;-)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

Schwimmen möchte ich in meinem Teich eigentlich nicht, werden aber genug andere wollen und ... solange das Sediment es noch zuläßt, werden sie das natürlich auch dürfen - so sie sich nicht an Goldorfen und Co stören, die irgendwann einziehen werden (nächstes Jahr). Pflanzen werde ich dort auch haben, aber dort wird bereits die Mörtelschicht zuende sein und ich werde wie Du Werner auch sagst mit Ufermatte weitermachen. Nicht nur 5-10 cm unter Wasseroberfläche sondern da wo möglich auch noch mehr - der Wasserspiegel kann ja je nach Wetter auch ordentlich schwanken. 

Sauber machen wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht - entweder die Pumpe bekommt den Dreck irgendwie raus oder der Teich wird halt a bissele dreckig ... wie in der Natur halt auch!

Gibt aber nicht so viele, die vermörteln - oder täuscht das?

Inzwischen tendiere ich zu Trennvlies und normale Armierungsmatte zum Vermörteln im Teich. Würds auch nicht verkleben sondern einfach oben mit Steinen/Betonplatten etc. befestigen solange vermörtelt wird und wenns ausgesteift ist, dann rutscht ja eh nix mehr. Ob das klappt?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo,

ich bin ja auch ein begeisterter Anhänger der Vermörtelung. 

eigentlich gibt es nur Vorteile



 
Schutz der Folie vor Krallen & Co.





 keine Falten 




 
und nach 4 Jahren kann das Grünzeugs wachsen wie es will - aber nicht durch die Folie  da die Wurzeln nicht durch den Zementpanzer durchkommen 


ich würde den nächsten Teich auch wieder vermörteln


----------



## Susanne (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Mitch,

ist es bei Dir schon schön grün *neid*.

Wie hast Du denn vermörtelt - a la NG oder mit "Eigenbaulösung"?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Susanne,


schau mal da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15603 nach so ab Beitrag #159


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Ich habe keine Vermörtelung und kann ihr trotzdem etwas abgewinnen. 
Bei einem Neubau würde ich meinen Eingangsbereich anders gestalten und dort vermörteln, er wäre so einfacher zu gestalten und sogar reinigungsfreundlicher.

Komplett vermörteln, dazu hat Werner W schon geschrieben. Im Schwimmbereich ist es unnötig. Da ist nichts außer Folie, leicht zu reinigen. Irgend jemand hatte berichtet das Schwimmgäste in seinem vermörtelten Schwimmteich mit Schwimmlatschen schwimmen wegen der Rauheit des Untergrundes (war es nicht sogar Thias? ich suche jetzt nicht danach), auf dem Unterwasserwall könnte ich mir eine Vermörtelung wieder gut vorstellen.
Da geht man bei der Reinigung recht rutschsicher umher.

Im Filter- und Regenerationsbereich ist es ganz einfach überflüssig. Da liegt zentimeterdick das Substrat.

Hunde sind ein bekanntes Problem für Teichbesitzer. Natürlich wäre es ein Unding seinen geliebten Hund deswegen in andere Hände zu geben, niemand empfiehlt so etwas. Aber das Problem bleibt. Es ist hauptsächlich das Problem das sie sehr gern im Flachwasserbereich tollen und dort die empfindliche Bepflanzung schädigen. Die Folie könnte der Hundebesitzer durch eine Ufermatte ausreichend schützen. Noch effektiver -und preiswerter- wäre im Uferbereich die Kombination aus Vlies (500 g/m² oder gar 1000 g/m²) und darüber gelegter Böschungsmatte, die einfache, einlagige.

Wurzeldurchdringung der Folie. Das Thema ist ja nun schon sehr, sehr alt. Viele sagen das es eine WWW-Fabel ist.
Es soll schon Fotos gegeben haben welche eine Rhizomspitze von Bambus oder von den großen, dicken __ Rohrkolben durch eine Folie unbekannter Art und Dicke gezeigt haben. Hat nicht in diesem Forum ein Mod oder Admin einma um verifizierbare Beispielfotos gebeten? Gekommen war da bisher nichts. Hier wäre ich sehr interessiert an solchen Feedbacks.:beten
Diese großen Rohrkolben oder gar Bambus hatte ich deswegen rein vorsorglich aus meiner Pflanzliste ausgeklammert. In meinem autarken Filterteich aus dem Jahr 2010 hatte ich ausgelichtet, man glaubt kaum wie das Wurzelwerk im Substrat vernetzt und stabil ist. Da hat nur die Astschere geholfen, einige Wurzel-(oder Rhizom-)spitzen sind wirklich hart. Aber durch die 1,52 mm EPDM Folie, nein, ein Faß Bier wette ich, niemals.

Letztendlich kostet vermörteln Geld und Zeit, ich würde es dort verwenden wo es etwas bringt.


----------



## lollo (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> einige Wurzel-(oder Rhizom-)spitzen sind wirklich hart. Aber durch die 1,52 mm EPDM Folie, nein, ein Faß Bier wette ich, niemals.


Hallo Peter,

die Wette hast du verloren, sag bescheid wenn ich dir meine Adresse senden soll, damit du weißt wo du das Faß hinschicken mußt. 

Es wurden hier schon einige Berichte über das Problem Rhizome und Teichfolie gepostet.
Unter anderem hatte ich hier mal zum Bambus-Centrum Deutschland verlinkt, wo solche Schäden mit Bildern dokumentiert wurden.

Ich persönlich konnte bei mir noch rechtzeitig ein Rhizom des Bambus aus dem Nachbargarten abfangen, so das kein Schaden entstanden ist. Die Spitzen des Rhizoms sind so spitz und hart, über eine EDPM Folie würden sie lachen. :smoki

Gerade im Netz noch  gefunden


----------



## lotta (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Peter, da würde ich Lollo ebenso recht geben, das Bier bist du wohl los
Ich habe dazu folgende bescheidene Erfahrung gemacht: 
Selbst normales , wildes __ Schilf, kann sich recht leicht durch Folien arbeiten .
Allerdings nur von außen (vom Erdreich ) durch die Folie in den Teich,  
in die Gegenrichtung haben die Rhizome(bei mir zumindest) wohl eher kein Interesse daran , 
wollen ja nicht nach unten sondern nach oben wachsen.


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo,

und das erste Foto ist auch noch von meinem [post=353712]Folienlieferanten[/post]. 
(hehe, das Faß hau ich raus, keine Frage, vielleicht wär es beim nächsten Teichtreffen ein guter Einstand:freu)

Bambus ist abartig hart, das ist schon klar. Und von außen nach innen sollte es für ihn keine Schwierigkeit sein, durch Vlies gehen alle Wurzeln und dann drückt er durch die Folie.

Aber wie gesagt, vom Teichinnern aus dem schwabbeligen Substrat nach außen als nächst übler Kandidat __ Schilf? 
Ein paar Abschnitte EPDM 1,52mm hatte ich unter meinen Betonmischer gelegt damit die Reste vom Erdboden wieder zurück geschaufelt werden können, das hat sich ganz hervorragend gemacht.
Es hat Wochen gedauert eh die ersten Löcher in die Folie kamen. Schaufelabdrücke, selbst heftige mit der Spitze haben nichts ausgemacht, erst wenn der Untergrund steinig oder felsig war kam es zur Durchdringung.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Falls es hilft- ich bin im NG- Forum auch thorstenc und vermörtel meinen ST komplett.
Ca. 200qm Mörtelfläche.
-Immer Trasszement und ca. 10 g Firbrinfasern
-Farbpulver nicht von NG, sondern von "apoldaer Handelskontor"- sucht mal in 123 nach Betonfarbe

Verbrauch und Arbeitweise habe ich dort beschrieben. Guck mal NG- Forum: Bauweisen, Schwimmteich 200qm südlich Berlin....
(Kann NG-Forum nicht von der Arbeit aufrufen- geht irgendwie schief...)

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Diskussionen im NG- Forum üebr Alternativen zu NG-Material kann man vergessen....
NG mag so etwas bestimmt nicht und ich selber habe schon "dezent" im NG- Forum meine Art und Weise der Filterabfolge und Technikbauweise entgegen NG-PRinzip dargestellt........
Kann es eben nicht verstehen, warum man den Grobschmutz erst im Filtergraben kompostiert und.....
Ich baue eben so ähnlich wie Koiteichfilterung- Von BA/Skimmer alles in 110KG in Schwerkraft zum Filterkeller, dort Grobfilter (noch USIII), dann eben Filtergraben als Feinfilter, dann zurück in den Teich.

Alternative zu VM von NG ist ggf. Vließ und ein Putzarmierungsgitter vom Fassadenbau.
Oder das artlake Vließ....... googelt mal artlake, ich würde aber nur das Vließ plus Putzarmierungsgewebe nehmen und dann Beton rüber.

Kostenreduzierung habe ich folgendermaßen erreicht:
Am Boden nur Vließ ausgelegt und dann einfach 4cm  "Betonestrich drüber". Ggf. kann man da noch das Armierungsgewebe mit einbauen.
-Meine VM habe ich aus foren als Reste abgekauft. Kam eben etwas günstiger.

Wenn man auch mit schwarzer Folie leben kann, dann:

Für das Geld für 8€ Folie (Falten und Mehrverbrauch/Verschnitt 30%)  plus 10€ NG-VM plus Beton und die Arbeit kann man sich auch 2mm EPDM faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.


----------



## Susanne (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hallo Thorsten,

stunden später ... wie schaffst Du es nur so viel am Teich zu arbeiten, so viel darüber zu schreiben und dann auch noch normal zu arbeiten :shock - unglaublich. Dein Teich ist auch unglaublich ... das überfordert mich ja schon fast beim Lesen.

Aus der Doku nehme ich auf jeden Fall mal das Thema " 2 Spritzer Prill" mit und begrabe meine Hoffnung, dass wir das ganze in einem Tag vermörtelt bekommen.

Noch eine Frage zu der Farbe: Ist die noch da oder hats die total ausgewaschen? Auf den Bildern sehen die vermörtelten Wände so grau aus und das Wasser so gelb ...???

Grüßle Susanne, die auf jeden Fall Armierungsgewebe reinmachen wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Beton habe ich folgenderweise eingefärbt:
-ca. 10 Liter Wasser im Eimer
-plus v. 10 Gramm Fibrin- Fasern
-ca. 250- 300 gr Farbpulver
-Spritzer Pril rein!!

alles gut mit Akkuschrauber plus Quirl verrühren und rein in den Mischer
-12 Schippen Kies 0-8mm Körnung 
-4 Schippen Trasszement

Die Wände im ST vermörtel ich in zwei Etappen/Schichten  !!!
Die erste, Schicht nat. ohne Farbe ist erstmal fertig deswegen grau.
Verbrauch ca. 46 Mischerladungen für 120 qm Verbundmatte von NG.

Diese habe ich mit einer 5mm Zahnkelle durchgekämmt, damit die zweite Schicht mit Farbe dann bessere Haftung hat.
Deswegen die grauen Wände im ST- außer den Rand oben habe ich schon eingefärbt vorgemörtelt wegen der Kleckereien auf der Ufermatte.

Da wäscht sich nix aus.......

Wasser im ST unten ist nur Knietief eingefüllt (zum abkühlen).
Mit eisenhaltigen Brunnenwasser- erst klar und wenn das Eisen oxydiert braun.
Nach zwei Tagen ist das Wasser klar. nur der braune Eisenschlamm hat sich dann am Boden abgesetzt.
Ausserdem ist der Boden schon fertig mit eingefärbten Beton.

Filtergraben ist ja schon fertig.
Bevor ich jetzt den ST endgültig vermörteln kann mit der zweiten Schicht muss ich erst noch die Treppe fertig bekommen und ein paar Steinchen setzen....

Ich benötige durch Trasszment zwar mehr Farbpulver als bei Weißzment (ca. 100g pro Mischer), aber:
1. bei manchen Teichhändlern:shock zahlt man für Eisenoxyd- Pigment das 8-fache wie beim Apoldaer Handelskontor (2,50 Euro pro Kg)
2. Bei Trasszement hat man später keine oder weniger Kalkausblühungen

Nur dass sagt manche "führende" Teichbaufirma ihren Kunden nicht......
Vielen Dank den Foren.....

Und ich dokumentiere leider erstmal nur im NG- Forum und gröber bei koilive....
Mehr schaffe ich nicht. Sorry. Aber hoffentlich hilft mein Link zu NG Euch.

Leider habe ich erst mitten drin von der NG- Filterabfolge abgesehen und es logischerweise wie im Koiteichbau gemacht.
Da war der Filterkeller und Filtergraben schon fertig.
Deswegen kommen eben im Filterkeller zwei 125KG- Rohre anstelle 6 x 110KG an.
Und deshalb die Verteilung an den Enden des FG von jeweils 3x 110KG in ein 125KG.

Folgenden Prinzipien folgend:

-offene BA und KG- Verrohrung
-vernünftige Rohrskimmer
-keine Engstellen in den Verrohrungen
-Rohrleitungen immer mit Reinigungsabzweigen
-Pumpen gehören immer an das Ende der Filterkette oder mind. nach dem Grobfilter
-Schwerkraftsystem- Höhen überwinden kostet Leistung und Strom (Ja, ich baue erstmal Ultrasieve ein........später ist anderes geplant)
-Filterabfolge grob-mittel-fein
Und fein wird eben der Filtergraben zum Schluss werden. Zum Abbau der gelösten Nährstoffe und nicht zum kompostieren des Grobschmutzes!!!!


----------



## benmao (11. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Wurzeldurchdringung der Folie. Das Thema ist ja nun schon sehr, sehr alt. Viele sagen das es eine WWW-Fabel ist.
> Es soll schon Fotos gegeben haben welche eine Rhizomspitze von Bambus oder von den großen, dicken __ Rohrkolben durch eine Folie unbekannter Art und Dicke gezeigt haben. Hat nicht in diesem Forum ein Mod oder Admin einma um verifizierbare Beispielfotos gebeten? Gekommen war da bisher nichts. Hier wäre ich sehr interessiert an solchen Feedbacks.



Sag niemals nie. 
Ich hatte vor fast 30 Jahren einen Gartenteich bei meinen Eltern angelegt. 
In 5 Metern Entfernung eine Buche, damals 15 Jahre alt. Beim Aushub waren noch keine Wurzeln beim Teich. Weitere 15 Jahre später war der Teich hinüber, eine dicke Wurzel hatte ihn durchwachsen. 

Bambus (Phyllostachus) bohrt sich durch jede Teichfolie. Da gibts einen Test zum Download, such nach:
Rhizomsperren im Test - Welche Bahnen können Bambus & Co widerstehen?Martin Jauch, Forschungsanstalt für Gartenbau an der Fachhochschule Weihenstephan, Freising

Ernst


----------



## Susanne (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und ich dokumentiere leider erstmal nur im NG- Forum und gröber bei koilive....
> Mehr schaffe ich nicht. Sorry. Aber hoffentlich hilft mein Link zu NG Euch.



Finds ja eh schon klasse, dass Du überhaupt so toll dokumentierst, ich les bei NG dann schon weiter, aber mich hat das farbige Wasser verunsichert ... an das eisenhaltige Brunnenwasser hab ich dabei nicht gedacht . Danke auch für den Link zur Farbe ... vielleicht färb ich dann doch auch mal eine Runde ... soll zwar die Kalkausblühungen fördern und ganz verhinderts der Trasszement ja auch nicht, der macht nur feinere Kapillare, aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

Ob das Pril eigentlich später den Fischles schadet? Wird zwar noch ein halbes Jahr dauern, bis sie raus dürfen, aber fragt sich, ob das überhaupt abbaut - ganz wird mans ja nicht rausgewaschen bekommen ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Gewicht einer Schufel Kies??? ups- das habe ich nie gewogen....
Ganz normale Bauschaufel....
Hauptsache, das Verhältnis an sich zwischen Zement und Kies stimmt.

Trasszment- macht nicht nur die Kapillaren feiner, sondern Trass verhindert durch chem. Reaktion Kalkausblühungen. Das steht auf jedem Sack Trasszement drauf.
Durch den feinen Trassanteil werden wirklich die Kapillaren im Beton kleiner und der Beton wesentlich wasserundurchlässiger.

Von Prilresten habe ich nichts bemerkt. Da schäumt nichts. Es wird anscheinend alles im Beton gebunden oder verdunstet.


----------



## Susanne (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

  ... schade aber auch ... dabei muss ich doch irgendwie ausrechnen, wieviel Farbe ich bestellen muss ... ob die Nachbarn arg lachen, wenn ich meine Waage jetzt runter nehme und messe, wie schwer so ne beladene Schippe ist


----------



## Susanne (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

So - war eben mal draußen und hab ne Ladung Steine auf die Schippe (hab grad keinen Sand da). Lt. Waage waren das 6,5 kg. Vermutlich etwas schwerer wie Sand ... zumindestens hat sichs schwerer angefühlt ;-)

Und grad ist mir noch gekommen, dass man Deine Wassermenge ja als Anhaltspunkt nehmen könnte - und nach Faustregel 1/2 Liter Wasser pro kg Zement müßtest Du also 20 kg Zement pro Ladung gehabt haben, macht also 5 kg pro Schaufel, macht widerum 80 kg Material (Wasser nicht mitgerechnet). Dh. bei 300 Gramm Farbe pro 80 kg, dass man pro kg 3,75 Gramm Farbe benötigt.

Okay ... nun kann ich ja mal bestellen  Da brauch ich ja glatt nur 6,75 kg Farbe ... dat is ja fast gar nix ...


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Beachte bitte, dass ich ja gelb und altstadtbraun im 1:1 Gewichtsverhältnis gemischt habe...
im Ng-forum ab da:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=228

Der farbton vom Beton sieht im FG genau so aus, wie der vom Sand/gesiebter Aushub = Sand mit leichten Lehmanteil....

Ich habe ja im FG am Anfang am Boden mit verschiedenen Mischungsverhältnisssen probiert:
100- 200- 250....

Am Ende hat mir eben 250g am besten gefallen.

Vom Apoldaer Handelskontor würde ich gleich 2 Säcke a 10 kg gelb und altstadtbraun bestellen. Kostet doch nur 50 Euro.....
Den Rest wirst Du sicher los.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Beachte bitte, dass ich ja gelb und altstadtbraun im 1:1 Gewichtsverhältnis gemischt habe...
im Ng-forum ab da:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=228

Der farbton vom Beton sieht im FG genau so aus, wie der vom Sand/gesiebter Aushub = Sand mit leichten Lehmanteil....

Ich habe ja im FG am Anfang am Boden mit verschiedenen Mischungsverhältnisssen probiert:
100- 200- 250....

Am Ende hat mir eben 250g am besten gefallen.

Vom Apoldaer Handelskontor würde ich gleich 2 Säcke a 10 kg gelb und altstadtbraun bestellen. Kostet doch nur 50 Euro.....
Den Rest wirst Du sicher los.


----------



## Susanne (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hi Thorsten,

also ich brauch ja eigentlich nur knapp 7 kg (gemischt) ... hab mal angefragt, ob ich 5 kg maisgelb und 4 kg braun bekomme ,... dass es schön sandig wirkt ... vermutlich wirkt es ja nur künstlich *befürcht* ... schau mer mal ...

Die 250 Gramm __ merk ich mir mal ...

Susanne


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Jeder regionale Kies oder gewaschener Sand 0-2mm hat so ggf. seine nat. "Eigenfarbe".

Wenn Du auch einen Pflanzenfilter (wie NG) planst hast, dann kannst Du dort am Boden mit der Farbe probieren.
Feuchter Beton ist wesentlich dunkler- also ruhig noch ein bisschen warten, bis die Farbproben fertig sind.

Ich pers. würde aber niemals die Filterabfolge wie NG bauen. Dort setzt sich der Grobschmutz im FG ab und kompostiert dort. Meine Meinung wegen der Leute im NG-Forum mit Problemchen.

Verrohrung und Filterabfolge wie Koiteichler (Skimmer/BA- 110KG- Filterkeller- Schwerkraftgrobfilter- Pumpe- Filtergraben) erscheint mir sinnvoller.

Feuchter Beton ist wesentlich dunkler- also ruhig noch ein bisschen warten, bis die Farbproben fertig sind.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Ich bin gerade beim vermörteln der zweiten Schicht mit Trasszement, Farbpulver und Fasern.

Ich hab im Schwimmteich in einigen Ecken Pflanzzonen abgegrenzt und diese eben schon begonnen fertig zu machen. Die Farbe sieht jetzt noch ziemlich dunkel aus, weil eben frisch. Mit zunehmenden Abbinden wird es heller.

Am Rand habe ich den Beton mit einer Malerbürste übergestrichen- wird rauh und sieht am Ende wie Sand aus.
Am Boden eben mit Glättkelle glatt gezogen.

Wie ich den Rest vom ST behandel, weiß ich noch nicht:
-Malerbürste=rauh: man rutscht nicht so schnell aus, aber algen bleiben besser hängen.
-glatt mit Glättkelle= rutschig
-vielleicht mit Reibebrett reiben- wäre dann wie normale Kalkputzoberfläche


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Und so ein paar fertige Ecken- dort kommt eben später Pflanzsubstrat rein- wer will schon einen kahlen Teich???

Die Farbmischungen beim "helleren" Beton unter den Steinen ist die gleiche wie die vom Verputzen der Pflanzzonen.
Wird alles gleich sandfarben nach 3 -4 Tagen.

Noch kurz zum Schichtaufbau: VM von NG zuerst ohne Farbe 1-2cm vermörtelt und mit Zahnkelle zum Schluß drübergekämmt.

Jetzt kam die Treppe, Steine, und eben die zweite Schicht Beton mit Farbe mit nochmals ca. 2cm.
So komme ich auf insg. 4-5cm Beton oberhalb VM.
Ein wenig dünner geht auch. Im NG-Forum bröselt einigen derzu dünne Beton weg.
2-3cm könnten auch reichen...

Beton immer mit Trasszement!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## Susanne (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Bohh, sieht das bei Dir ordentlich aus ... ich glaub, die Geduld hätte ich nicht :shock ... 

Wir sind fertig mit Mörtel - haben aber auch nur eine Schicht gemörtelt und die halt so dick, wie sie je nach Falten geworden ist. Die ganz dünnen Außenkanten brechen tatsächlich, aber bin ich recht relaxt - ich gehe davon aus, dass beim Wassereinlassen noch mehr reissen wird ... aber das wird mit der Zeit sicher durch Mulm, Algen und co "überwachsen" ... trotzdem besser als nackte Folie .. hoffe ich 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Nochmal zusammenfassend die Mengen und Zeiten für das Vermörteln der Verbundmatte an den Wänden insgesamt:

Filterteich ca. 80qm:

Vormörteln Aufkämmen mit 5mm Zahnkelle, ca. 2 cm Schichtdicke oberhalb VM:

15 Mischerladungen/8 Sack Zement aus jeweils:
-12 Schippen Kies 0-8mm
-4 Schippen Trasszment
-Fibrin- Fasern so 15 Gramm
-Schuss Spülmittel!!!
-keine Farbe
-Zeit ca. 8 Stunden

-Endbeschichten des FT mit Farbe:
30 Mischerladungen/14 Sack Zement aus jeweils:
-12 Schippen Kies 0-8mm
-4 Schippen Trasszment
-Fibrin- Fasern so 15 Gramm
-Schuss Spülmittel!!!
-ca. 200 gr. Farbe
-Zeit ca. 16 Stunden

-insgesamt also 45 Mischerladungen/ 22 Sack Zement für den FT mit 80 qm

Schwimmteich 120qm:

-Vormörteln Aufkämmen mit 5mm Zahnkelle, ca. 2 cm Schichtdicke oberhalb VM:

46 Mischerladungen/25 Sack Zement aus jeweils:
-12 Schippen Kies 0-8mm
-4 Schippen Trasszment
-Fibrin- Fasern so 15 Gramm
-Schuss Spülmittel!!!
-keine Farbe
-keine Zeiten aufgeschrieben oder vergessen- ging aber gut in Etappen, da hinterher die zweite Schicht die Ansätze verdeckt

-Endbeschichten des ST mit Farbe:
30 Mischerladungen/22 Sack Zement aus jeweils:
-12 Schippen Kies 0-8mm
-4 Schippen Trasszment
-Fibrin- Fasern so 15 Gramm
-Schuss Spülmittel!!!
-ca. 250-300 gr. Farbe
-ca. 20 Arbeitsstunden

-insgesamt also 76 Mischerladungen/ 47 Sack Zement für den ST mit 120 qm


Boden vom ST oberhalb Folie und Vließ wie Estrich in einer Schicht:

-50 Mischerladungen/23 Sack Zement aus jeweils:
-12 Schippen Kies 0-8mm
-4 Schippen Trasszment
-Fibrin- Fasern so 15 Gramm
-Schuss Spülmittel!!!
-ca. 250-300 gr. Farbe
-ca. 20 Arbeitsstunden
-Der Boden fraß viel Beton durch die Rinnen der Rohre und Senken der BA.
Es ist besser, wenn man dort auch in zwei Schichten arbeitet.

Teppe: ca. 10 Mischer/5 Sack in der Standard- Farb- Edition

Die Farbe habe ich nicht mehr abgewogen, sondern einfach eine runde Tupperdose mit 12cm Durchmesser oben gestrichen voll gemacht.

Insgasamt habe ich seit Juni ca. 111 Sack Trasszement und 210 Mischerladungen am Teich verbaut- alles oberhalb der Folie plus VM oder Vließ.

ST ist noch nicht gefüllt aber gut gespült und geschrubbt. Ich lasse den Beton schön abbinden und pumpe das Regenwasser immer in den Filtergraben rüber.
Keine Kalkauswaschungen, Risse oder Ausblühungen.


----------



## lotta (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Thorsten, 
da bin ich echt absolut sprachlos
So ordentlich und durchdacht ausgeführt, einfach nur ...TOLL!
:gratuliere


----------



## Susanne (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Auch ich bin sprachlos ... die Arbeit, die da drinsteckt - unglaublich. Ich drück Dir sehr sehr die Daumen, dass das auch so schön bleibt über die Jahre und sich auch gut pflegen läßt.

Mit der Farbe war ich übrigens sehr zufrieden, auch mit der freundlichen Dame, die dafür zuständig ist. Musste tatsächlich nochmal nachbestellen, war aber okay, da es ja wirklich günstig ist. Und es hat einfach auch saumäßig Spaß gemacht, diesen lehmfarbenen Beton zu verarbeiten. Trocken ist eher ja eher beige,, aber er wird ja wieder nass, wenn das Wasser drin ist ;-)

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Langzeiterfahrungen - schon alleine für das Thema werde ich in ein paar Jahren wieder ins Forum schauen 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Heidelberger (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Tolle Abhandlung und viele Infos hier!
Nach Lesen diverser Beiträge zum Thema Vermörteln, bin ich für mich zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen:
Vermörtelung komplett (Trass); Verbundmatte von NG (viele scheinen dann nach Eigenversuchen doch dort gelandet zu sein) für die Schrägen - für die Sohle allerdings einfaches billiges Vlies-dazu meine Frage:
In diesem Thread lese ich das erste Mal, dass Zement bzw. Bestandteile davon in flüssigem Zustand die Folie angreifen können- daher nur VM, die gut verschweißt werden müsste, dass das nicht passiert. Das ist mir wirklich neu, zumal ich schon gelesen habe, dass Manche sogar schon direkt ohne Vlies Beton auf die Folie aufgebracht haben!?
Dann wäre das einfach Vlies ja nicht so geeignet
Danke, Martin


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Wüsste nicht was im Beton ist und PVC angreift. Denke aber bei abbindezeiten von unter einem Tag ist das so wichtig wie Fliegenpisse auf dem Buddelspaten. 

Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Beton bindet eigentlich immer und ewig ab. Das meiste dürfte aber nach ein bis zwei Wochen geschehen sein. 
Man sollte frischen (Teich)Beton auch nicht gleich am nächsten Tag fluten. Feucht halten und abdecken reicht.
Lasst Euch das ruhig von einem Betonchemiker oder Wiki erklären- zum Abbinden wird auch CO2 aus der Luft benötigt...

Beton ist stark alkalisch- also basisch. Das macht aber den gängigen Folien PE, PVC, EPDM nix. Sind alle in der Regel Säure- und Basenbeständig.
Ärger machen da nur manche Fette, Öle- diese können eben Kunststoffe (besonders Kautschuk- EPDM) angreifen.

Die VM von NG habe ich an den "Stößen" der Bahnen etwas überlappt und mit einem Heißluftfön verschweißt. Hilft nur gegen verrutschen und dass keine grobe Körnung zwischen VM und Folie läuft.

Am Boden bei mir eben nur Folie-Vließ- Beton.

Es werden sich nie Hohlräume zwischen der Folie(ggf. mit Falten) und der Verbundmatte vermeiden lassen. Dort kann immer mal dünne "Betonschlämpe" auch durch die VM oder das Vließ hinterlaufen. Macht aber nix.

Die VM trennt eben etwas den groben Beton von der Folie und armiert die Betonschicht durch ihre groben Fasern.
Ich habe bei meiner Mischung noch alkalibeständige Kunststoffasern dem Beton hinzugegeben (Fibrinfasern).

Am Boden habe ich nur eine 4-5cm dicke "Estrichbetonschicht" auf Vließ eingebaut. Da brauche ich keine VM. Ist genauso stabil wie der Beton in der Wohnung unterm Teppich. 
Estrich am Boden macht man nur Erdfeucht!!! Zuviel Wasser im Beton und er kann reißen. Ist mir passiert....

Bei mir taut gerade die Eisschicht vom "See" ab.
Ich habe keine Frostschäden am Beton an den Rändern. Dort endet er auch 10cm unter Wasseroberfläche und ist schräg ausgebildet, ca. 4-5cm dick.
Die Eisplatte drückt dann am Rand gegen die grüne Ufermatte.

Auch die in Beton gesetzten und aus dem Wasser/Eis rausragenden Natursteine haben keine Problemchen.

Meine aus dem Wasser rausführende selbstgegossene Betontreppe mit aufgesetzten Betonplatten in Eisenbahnschwellenoptik (Logsleeper Firma KANN) hat ebenfalls keine Frostschäden.
Zum Glück, weil dort war ich beim Gießen etwas schnell-schlampig  und habe den Beton nicht mit einem Flaschenrüttler verdichtet.
Der eisige schmale Graben um den Teich rum ist der noch kahle Pflanzengraben- wird sich im Frühjahr ändern.
Der breite Graben ist der Pflanzenfilterteich 3m x 15m.


----------



## Heidelberger (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Hört sich gut an und hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich erwartet (dass Zement die Folie angreift), von daher für mich klar -am Boden wird nur einfaches Vlies genommen.
Ich werde allerdings wirklich komplett vermörteln und die Ufermatte nur zwischen Filtergraben und schwimmteich, sowie möglicherweise im Filtergraben komplett einsezten. Sonst eben komplett mit entsprechend schrägem Profil von 45 bis 60 Grad an den Rändern (wegen Druck der Eisplatte) vermörteln. Habe das sogar bei NG vor Ort gesehen -die haben das in einem Beispiel auch so gemacht -und das sah noch gut aus (nach vielleicht 4 Jahren). 
Noch zur Sand/Estrichkiesqualität fürs Mörteln. Habe mich bisher bei meinen Bauaktivitäten wenig darum gekümmert, da eben nicht im Teich. Was muss ich da beachten wegen Abgabe von unerwünschten Stoffen ins Wasser? (z.B. Kalkgehalt???)
Danke, Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich vermörteln*

Gerade den Filtergraben würde ich immer komplett vermörteln!!

Als Schutz vor Pflanzenwurzeln und mech. Beschädigung beim eventuellen "Reinigen" mit Schaufel und Co...

Es sei denn, man lässt sich PE- Folie einschweißen. Diese ist wirklich wurzelfest.

Nimm normalen Kies, Körnung 0-4.
Ich hatte 0-8mm ging auch noch.

Bei NG haben viele den Beton auf der VM zu dünn gemacht........also wirklich nur eingeschlämmt.
Dieses bricht beim rauftreten etc....

Ich habe in zwei Schichten vermörtelt und am Ende begehbare bröselfreie 4-5cm Stärke auf den Stufen.


----------



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

Habe eine kleine Frage zur Mörtelstärke:

Es reichen also 4-5 cm Beton damit der Beton beim Betreten oder Toben der Kinder nicht bricht?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2014)

Ja, 4-5cm reichen auf den waagerechten Flächen völlig aus.
Ich habe 105kg trocken und da bewegt sich nichts.

Die oberste -30cm- Stufe ist die am meisten belastete, wenn man rauftritt.
Je tiefer die Stufen sind, desto leichter werde ich ja...........

Mein Boden im ST ist in 1,5m bis 1,8m- da hält der Beton sowieso.

Anders ist es, wenn man die Verbundmatte nur dünn "einschlämmt" und nur 1-2cm hat. Das ist dann "Knäckebrot".

Ich kann nur empfehlen die Verbundmatten in zwei Schichten zu betonieren.
Erste Schicht dünn einschlämmen und mit Zahnkelle strukturieren= 1-2cm.
Zweite Schicht eingefärbten Beton nochmals am nächsten Tag überziehen und glätten= nochmals 2-3cm.

Viele Betonplatten (für Terrassen etc.) im Baumarkt sind auch nicht dicker als 3-4cm.
Fußbodenbeton/Estrich im Haus hat auch nur 4cm.


----------



## Heidelberger (26. Feb. 2014)

Kann ich (fast) alles so unterstreichen -aus der Erfahrung von Estrichen die ich (über Wasser) angefertigt habe außer: Deine 2 Schichten-Methode leuchtet mir nicht wirklich ein! Geht es da um Farbpulver sparen???. Klar gibt es eine gewisse Verbindung über die grobe Struktur, die die Zahnkelle schafft -dennoch eine nass -in nass-Verarbeitung ist sicher trotzdem belastbarer, vorallem, wenn man nur noch Richtung 3 cm an den Schrägen geht. Bin auf den Grund gespannt -vielleicht hast du es ja auch schon irgendwo geschrieben..
Wichtig natürlich bei Estrichen aller Art und je dünner sie sind- tragfähiger Untergrund (also gut verdichten...je weiter oben im Teich desto wichtiger), auch bei schwimmenden Estrichen (wie im Haus) nimmt man ja nicht normales Styropor, sondern Styrodur oder druckfesteres Styropor...


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2014)

Wenn man es mit mehreren Leuten schafft, dann ist es immer besser den Beton in einer Schicht zu verarbeiten.
Am Boden habe ich ja auch nur eine Schicht Beton 4-5cm eingebaut.

Das Problemchen mit der Verbundmatte ist, dass diese erst mit dünner Mischung eingeschlämmt wird, die in die Fasern eindringt. Da ist es manchmal nicht so einfach nass in nass noch eine zweite Schicht rüberzuputzen. Vor allen an den Schrägen kann es dann rutschen.
An den Schrägen habe ich auch nur 3cm.

Ich wollte auch erst in einem Arbeitsgang fertig werden- es war für mich alleine nicht zu schaffen.
Als ich mit der ersten Stufe im ST zur Hälfte fertig war, kam Regen und es rutschte an den Schrägen runter.
Dadurch kam ich auf die Idee in der Not mit der Zahnkelle zu strukturieren, abzudecken und nächsten Tag weiterzumachen.

Durch die Methode in zwei Schichten zu arbeiten ist es viel entspannter.
Die Verbundmatte ist nach der ersten Schicht schön steif und es lässt sich viel besser arbeiten.
Durch Hohlräume unter der VM (Falten etc.) ist es nicht so einfach den Mörtel in einer dicken Schicht aufzubringen. Es wackelt immer etwas.

Wenn man in einer Schicht vermörtelt, gab es bei mir auch stellenweise feine Risse etc. in der ersten Schicht. Das kommt eben durch Temperaturänderungen oder dem Schwund beim Abbinden des Betons.
Zweite Schicht rüber und alles Bestens!!! Ich habe nur an 2 oder 3 Stellen feine Risse im Beton. Das lässt sich aber nicht vermeiden bei eine 100m³- Suppenschüssel.

Ich habe bei mir keine Abplatzungen oder Trennung der Schichten. Alles hält bombig.
Die -30cm- Stufe habe ich mit einer Maurerbürste eine "Sandstruktur" gegeben.  Da kann ich trotz "Biofilm" rutschfrei laufen. Den restlichen Beton habe ich mit der Glättkelle glatt abgezogen. Es wäre sondt zu rauh, wenn man mit der Haut rüberrutscht.

Und ja- man benötigt eigentlich in der ersten Schicht kein Farbpulver.

Wenn man aber das Eisenoxid nicht vom Teichhandel in kleinen, teuren Tütchen kauft, sondern vom Bau- oder Farbhandel kostet das Pulver nur noch 10% des Teichhandelspreises.


----------



## Heidelberger (27. Feb. 2014)

Danke -das ist alles sehr einleuchtend. Eine Frage dazu noch: Hast du die 2. Schicht immer am Tag danach drübergezogen-da ist ja (vorallem wenn abgedeckt) je nach Witterung/Temperatur die erste Schicht noch nicht komplett durchgehärtet- meinst du das spielte auch eine Rolle für die gute Verbindung oder hast du auch mal ein paar Tage Pause zwischen den 2 Schichten gehabt und es hält dennoch??
Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2014)

Das spielte keine Rolle mit der Zeit zwischen der ersten und zweiten Schicht. Bei mir waren es teilweise auch ein paar Tage Pause. Die erste Schicht war also schon Knusprig.
Ich würde immer mind. 2-3 Tage mit der zweiten Schicht warten. Dann ist es trittfester. Sonst macht man zuviel Schaden, und es könnt auch rutschig werden.

Also ruhig erste Schicht aushärten lassen und dann die zweite hinterher.


----------



## krallowa (27. Feb. 2014)

Bei so einer langen Zeit zwischen den Schichten hätte ich evtl. Angst das die Schichten keinen Verbund miteinander eingehen, somit sich Wuzeln, Sedimente oder andere Materialien zwischen die Schichten drängen.
Auch ist die Statik von zwei aufeinander liegenden Schichten sicher eine andere als die einer dicken Schicht.
Wenn das aber kein Problem ist bin ich immer dafür, denn so hab ich (wenn es denn irgendwann soweit ist  ) genug Zeit, da ich alles allein machen möchte.


----------



## Susanne (9. März 2014)

Der Winter scheint ja vorbei ... wobei ... welcher Winter ... ich wage also noch keine Aussage darüber zu treffen, wie sich die Vermörtelung nach einem richtigen Winter verhält. Fakt ist jedoch, dass der ph-Wert zwar inzwischen "nur" noch auf 9 ist (statt wie vorher auf "nicht messbar, weil so hoch"). Jetzt werde ich mir wohl überlegen müssen, wie ich den ph-Wert runter bekomme - so kann ich ja weder Pflanzen noch Fische in den Teich setzen.

Aber gut aussehen tuts halt trotzdem  ... wenn auch das Wasser arg trüb ist ... gibt sicher eine herrliche Algensuppe.

[photo]26154][/GALLERY]

Und - vermörtelt hab ich nur auf ganz normalem Vlies ... ich meine 500er oder so ... das ganz Dicke hab ich nicht genommen, das ist zu steif.


----------



## Jjjjj (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe alles gelesen und interessiere mich nun für diese Methode. Ich habe ein Fischteich in den ich nicht reinsteige und den ich gerne vermörteln möchte da ich die Optik und die Möglichkeiten gut finde.
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen: Ich habe senkrechte Wände und bin mir nicht sicher ob man diese überhaupt vermörteln kann, denn es könnte einfach abfallen bzw. runterrutschen. Kann man diese also vermörteln?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob ein 300 Vlies reicht. 
Zusätzlich würde ich gerne wissen ob es nicht einfach für die Optik reicht den Beton mit Sand zu mischen. Verhältnis 40 % Sand 60% Trasszement?
Wie lange müsste ich warten (inklusive Trocknen des Zements) bis die Fische rein dürfen?
Es wird auf jedenfall 1000l des Teichwassers bewahrt sodass er nicht erst wieder einfahren muss.
Ich freue mich schon auf eure antworten und bedanke mich im Vorraus.

Ich habe noch eine Frage. Wie viel Liter Zement und Sand benötige ich für 30m2?

Achso noch eins. Es soll möglichst günstig sein,aber halten, da ich vom Taschengeld bezahlen muss.

Entschuldigung, dass ich so viele einzelne Nachrichten schreibe. Ich weiß nicht wie man edit. 
Tuts aufgerautes malervlies auch? Und wie dick sollte das Vlies mindestens sein?


----------



## Heidelberger (6. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe kürzlich einen Schwimmteich besichtigt -vermörtelt. Da wurden Glasfasern beigemischt (keine Fibrinfasern, -siehe oben). Das überlege ich zumindest im frostgefährdeten Bereich (die oberen 20cm). Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen damit oder "Einwände", die dagegen sprechen könnten? Die Gefahr, dass  sich die Fasern "stellen", d.h. danach spür-sichtbar sind, ist nicht gegeben. Für 1 Kubikmeter Beton scheinen wohl 1 kg (ca. 5 Euro) zu reichen.
Danke, Martin
P.S.: Sind eigentlich zu obigen Beiträgen noch Antworten erwünscht???


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Heidelberger,
kannst Du von Deinen Erfahrungen mit Glasfaserbeimischungen berichten ?
Bei mir steht in 10 Tage die Vermörtelung an und ich möchte gerade bei der Luft Wassergrenze alles richtig machen.

gruß
Heiko


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Koiteich2013, das mit der Glasfaserbeimischung ist unproblematisch, ich würde es wieder so machen.
Siehe dazu:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-großen-teiches.30341/page-7
Gruss, Lima


----------



## Heidelberger (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Heiko,
habe doch nicht mit Glasfasern gearbeitet, sondern nur mit der Verbundmatte von NG (außer am Boden). Die ist zwar sehr teuer, scheinbar aber "alternativlos"- andere haben da ja schon halbe Testreihen probiert... Diese Matte ist sehr "hochflorig" und das Material löst sich auch immer wieder zum Teil während der Verarbeitung und bietet so eine elastische "Armierung". Erfahrungswerte mit Frost habe ich natürlich noch nicht, es wird aber generell davon abgeraten- und klar ist es sicherer es nicht zu machen. Abplatzungen sind wahrscheinlich, aber was solls -die Matte hält das Ganze zusammen und von der Funktion her ist das egal. Und wenn schon frostsicher, dann muss das bis ca. 20cm unter 0 gehen -die oft empfohlenen 5-10 cm sind realitätsfremd, jedenfalls in unseren Breiten.
Ich habe ca. die Hälfte bis über 0 vermörtelt, den Rest, so wie es sich gehört mit Ufermatte im Frostbereich.
Zur Vermörtelung (im Frostbereich): Gut verdichten (hab ich in einer Bauanleitung gelesen), kein Portlandzement, sondern der (teurere) Trasszement -nimmt weniger Wasser auf, Profil nicht senkrecht in diesem Bereich, Schichtdicke mindestens 4 cm.
Das sollte jetzt aber keine Ermutigung zum Vermörteln im Frostbereich sein (bevor ich hier eine auf die Mütze krieg) -ich nenne es  Gelingensfaktoren...und ich habe Teiche gesehen, bei denen auch noch nach Jahren kein Schaden sichtbar war.
Zu Glasfasern: ich habe einen Teich besichtigt, bei dem sie eingesetzt wurden und es scheint zu funktionieren: Die Gefahr herausstehender Fasern (was beim Schwimmen unschön sein könnte) scheint nicht gegeben.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Koiteich2013 (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Martin,

ich glaube ich riskiere es und werde dann zusätzliche diese Glasfaserarmierungsmaten mit einmörteln. Falls es reist werde ich dann einfach Ufermatten drüberkleben.
Vielen Dank an Lima und Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juli 2015)

Kurz mit einem kleinen Nachtrag zu meiner Vermörtelung in zwei Schichten:

-keine Abplatzungen, Schäden durch das Eis welches auch teilweise gegen die obertste Vermörtelungsschicht drückte...
-keine Risse
Keine dauerhaften Kalkablagerungen. Keine Ausblühungen.

Was ich bemängel und empfehle:
Die Stufen und alle Flächen im Teich selber werden schnell rutschig durch Algen, Biofilm, Mulm- fast wie Glatteis.

Bei meinen -30cm- Stufen habe ich die im frischen Beton mit einem Maurerpast, Tapezierpinsel grob strukturiert (einfach drübergezogen).
Dort ist es rutschfest!
Ebenso auf den Stufen und der Treppe, wo ich rauhe Betonplatten im Eisenbahnschwellenlook (logsleeper von KANN) verlegt habe. Alles Bestens.

Ich würde beim nächsten Teich.....auch die -60cm Stufe mit dem Quast strukturieren....
Dort tritt man gerne noch fest rauf und dann wird es schnell glitschig....

Hier im Forum vermörtelt gerade der Küstensegler mit dem Vermörtel-Vließ von Glenk...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/...hdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/page-4

Am Boden der Teiche- auch mit sinnvollem Gefälle zu den BA benötigt man keine VM von Naturagart oder Vermörtelvließ, dort reicht ein Lage 500g Tiefbauvließ.

Viel Spaß


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2016)

Und wieder ist ein Jahr rum und vergangen.....

Immernoch alles Bestens.
Auf allen Flächen im Teich bildet sich ein sehr rutschiger Biofilm.
Wie schon vor einem Jahr erwähnt.....ist es besser alle Stufen etwas mit dem Quast zu strukturieren.

Vor dem Betonieren unbedingt über eine vernünftige und stromsparende Filtertechnik in Schwerkraft nachdenken und die Saugleitungen mind. KG110  ohne Engpaß in einen Filterkeller legen.
Rückläufe in mind. KG110 ausführen...den Filterteich ggf. mit einem Teil des Rücklaufstromes betreiben.


----------



## stryker1 (11. Dez. 2016)

Hallo @ThorstenC 

du hast hier ja deine Mörtel-Mischung für 120m² angegeben. Ich nehme an, diese Fläche bezieht sich auf die Fläche der Folie und nicht auf die Wasseroberfläche?
Bei mir hat die Folie nämlich eine Größe von ca. 115m², daher könnte ich dann deine Daten quasi 1:1 übernehmen 

Frage noch dazu: wieviel Gramm von den ca. 250 Gramm Farbpigmente sind rot und wieviel gelb? Ich finde die Farbe von deinem Mörtel nämlich perfekt!

Auch werde ich deine Idee aufgreifen, und den Boden mit günstigem V330 Vlies und in 2 Schichten (ohne und mit Farbe) mörteln und nur für die Seiten/Schrägen mit der NG Verbundmatte arbeiten.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Dez. 2016)

120m² ist die reine vermörtelte Fläche als Bezugswert.
Farben waren Altstadtbraun und Maisgelb 1:1.
In der Mitte das Mischergenbnis.
Den letzten Anstrich macht die Natur.

Wichtig ist, dass man vor dem Vermörteln alle Saugleitungen und Rückläufe endgültig eingebaut hat.
Was ist mit dem Vermörtelfließ von Glenk, was Küstensegler auch verbaut hat?
http://topteich.de/spezialvlies


----------



## stryker1 (11. Dez. 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Interessant: die trockene Farbmischung sieht braun aus - kaum zu glauben, dass es später so schön hell sandfarbig-beige wird, zusammen mit dem Trasszement und Kies.

Dieses "Trägerspezialvlies" von Glenk habe ich durch dieses Forum auch schon entdeckt. Preislich sehr interessant mit 1/3 des Preises zur Verbundmatte.
Was mich noch etwas davon abhält, ist dass es scheinbar nicht so "langfaserig" wie die Verbundmatte ist und daher wohl noch zusätzlich das Armierungsgewebe benötigt.
Auch Glenk weist ja mit rotem Text darauf hin, dass man auch noch das Armierungsgewebe benötigt. Damit zusammen dann "nur" noch knapp 1/2 des Preises der Verbundmatte und die zusätzliche Arbeit, da man mit dem Artlake-System den Mörtel in zwei Schichten auftragen muss (=doppelte Arbeit).


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe auf der NG Verbundmatte auch in zwei Etappen vermörtelt.
Hatte Vorteile:
-Erste Schicht dünn angemischt mit Spüli und Zahnkellenstruktur ohne Farbpigmente
- geht auch an mehreren Tagen..
-zweite Farbbetonschicht möglichst in einem Guss. Den Arbeits- und Materialaufwand kennt man ja schon.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch nicht alles auf einmal gemörtelt, war beim Mischen mit ner normalen Mörtelmaschine bei meiner Teichgröße auch nicht möglich. Die paar Haarrisse die ich im Mörtel habe kommen aber nicht vom mehrtägigen vermörteln, sondern ich schaffte es einfach nicht bei 33°C im Sommer 2015 den Mörtel während der Abbindungsphase immer feucht zu halten.

Aber von den Haarrissen sieht man jetzt eh nichts mehr.


----------



## stryker1 (14. Dez. 2016)

Unser Schwimmteich wird eine Tiefe von 1,3 Metern und eine Fläche von ca.  5x10 Metern haben (inkl. Filtergraben). Das lässt sich zur Zweit von handwerklich geschickten Männern  an einem Tag vermörteln, oder wie ist da eure Erfahrung mit euren (größeren) Teichen?


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Dez. 2016)

Früh anfangen, und spät aufhören. Dann klappts!

Nee, im Ernst, bei guter Vorbereitung und Organisation sollte das zu schaffen sein. Besser ist, ein Mann am Mischer, ein Mann für den Transport des Mörtels zum Teich, und ein Mann der vermörtelt.


----------



## stryker1 (18. Dez. 2016)

Aber die Idee mit der festen Arbeitsteilung ist gut!


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

Mal kurz eine Ergänzung zum Vermörteln und Färben.
NAch all den Jahren immernoch keine Schäden am Beton. Keine sichtbaren Kalkausblühungen. Die "Verkalkung" auf den Oberflächen im Teich und Filter ist auch weniger geworden.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom "Wegebau" mit eingefärbten Beton.
Dort sieht man den Weg zwischen Filterkeller und dem Schuppen(Betonplatte ist fertig....) nicht. Deshalb ist hier Optik eigentlich Nebensache.
Beton hier erste Schicht ohne Farbe, zweite mit Eisenoxyd und "rauh" mit Riefen abgezogen. Natürlich auch mit Gefälle.
Die Helle Platte zwischen Filterkeller und Hecke- da kam genau während des Betonierens Regen runter....nicht schön.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Sep. 2017)

2017 ist fast vorbei. Noch immer nix negatives vom Betonpanzer zu berichten.

Hier einmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Beton mit Eisenoxid einfärben.
Ist zwar nicht im- aber am Teich.
Dort bin ich gerade am Wege anlegen. Qual der Wahl hier auch wieder die Logsleeper- Platten von KANN.
Vor allem deren rustikale Oberfläche finden wir immer wieder schön.

Der Anschluß an die Brücke musste erstellt werden und der Weg an der Teichrundung bis zur Terrasse.
Diese Platten sind eig. nicht zum Verlegen in Beton vom Hersteller erdacht worden- eher für Verlegung im Splitbett mit entsprechendem Frostschutzunterbau.
Bei mir verlege ich die Platten in Beton- genau wie auch im Teich die Treppe, auf der feuchten Ufermatte etc..
Ich habe da keine negativen Erfahrungen machen müssen.

Die ersten Platten im Brückenanschluß nutzte ich noch meine "alte" Mischung aus Braun und Gelb. Ziel war es die Fugen zwischen den Platten wie Sand aussehen zu lassen. Das gelang auch- teilweise mit 3 "Tupperdosen" Oxid pro Mischerladung (12 Kies 0-8 und 4-5 Trasszement).

Ich musste neues Oxid bestellen. Gleicher Lieferant üebr 3.2.1 ebay:
Braun http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUR-2-80-kg-Eisenoxid-braun-10-Kg-Farbpigmente-für-Beton-Wand-Fe2O3/300959215123?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

und Beige
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EUR-4-00-kg-Eisenoxid-beige-5-Kg-Farbpigmente-für-Beton-Wand/300931588252?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

und neue Betonfasern. Diesmal von diesem Lieferanten:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Polypropylenfasern-Estrichfasern-3000-g-PP-Faser-Beton-Fasern-Markenprodukt/152653582824?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Die Mischung ergab einen kräftigeren Farbton.
Bereits eine Tupperdose voll pro Mischer ein sehr kräftiges Braun. Eigentlich schon zu kräftig. Da muss ich ezwas reduzieren.. und bin gespannt, wie die Fugen "trocken" aussehen.

Betoniert wird immer alle 5 Platten- mit einer Dehnungsfuge zwischen den Blöcken.
Platten werden dann in den Beton geklopft und haben ein Gefälle von ca. 3%.


----------



## breidi (1. Okt. 2017)

Hi,

wie viel Eisenoxid machst du da rein?

Grüße


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Okt. 2017)

In dem Eimer mit dem gemischten Eisenoxid siehst du die kleine Tupperdose. Die habe ich immer mit einem kleinen Berg vollgemacht.
Wegen der wohl stärker färbenden Eisenoxid- Mischung (kein Gelb mehr drin, sondern braun mit beige) werde ich zukünftig etwas weniger nehmen.

Ich kann ja noch einmal das Pulver abwiegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Okt. 2017)

Habe heute im Rahmen der Feierlichkeiten einmal die glatt gestrichene Tupperdose abgewogen:
400g Farbpulver!
Ich vermute, das jetzige Pulver (2/3 Braun und  1/3 Beige) ist feiner und hat eine höher Dichte als meine "alte" Pulvermischung.
Bei dem Beige stand auch irgendwas von "besonders" ergiebig...

Freitag schale ich aus- mal sehen, wie die Farbe in den Fugen dann aussieht. Probieren und rantasten. Für die Fugen zwischen den Logsleepern finde ich das "Braun" gabz OK. 
Für Beton im Teich ist eher "Sandfarben" der Hit. Da würde ich pers. wieder empfehlen Braun mit Gelb zu mischen und "Probieren"


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2017)

Neues von der Mischanlage.
Hier ein paar Bilder von dem vorletzen Abschnitt des Wegebaus.
Das erste Bild ist unten Beton mit 100g Pigment und oben drauf die nächste Mischung mit 200 g. Immer in der Mischung 2/3 braun und 1/3 beige.
Bei dem 2. Bild sieht man 300g auf 200g.

Die Platten kommen in 300g-Mischung und die Fugen werden ebenfalls mit 300g Mischung ausgefüllt und mit einem Schwamm sand- strukturiert. Pinsel oder Quast geht auch.
Ich bin mit den braunen Fugen optisch zufrieden. Den Rest malt die Natur mit der Patina des Lebens an.

Unten ein Bild von 3 Proben- 100- 200-300 g Farbe.
Da kann ich ja bei Bedarf noch ein Bild machen, wenn die Proben fest und trocken werden.

Beton wie immer 4-5 Schippen Trasszement und 12 Kies 0-8mm.

Im Teich finde ich etwas sandfarbener schöner- da ggf. Mischung Braun und Gelb 1:1 in Gewichtsanteilen. Damals gab es altstadtbraun und maisgelb.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (24. März 2020)

Seit ihr alle immer noch zufrieden mit euren Ergebnissen vom vermörteln?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (24. März 2020)

Ja.kritisch ist die Luft Wasser grenze.Die haette bei mir glatter und in einem Rutsch hergestellt werden muessen.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (24. März 2020)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Ja.kritisch ist die Luft Wasser grenze.Die haette bei mir glatter und in einem Rutsch hergestellt werden muessen.



Hast du da abplarzungen oder warum ist das kritisch?


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. März 2020)

Ja, ubd es versparkt ein wenig


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (25. März 2020)

Was meinst du mit versparkt? kennen ich nicht


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. März 2020)

Schwarze Flecken weil nie richtig trocken


----------



## breidi (26. März 2020)

also ich habe bei mir die letzten 5-10cm mit Trockenmauer gemauert.


----------

